# First Real Portait!



## AmabilisVesania (May 27, 2014)

So this is my first real portrait that I've done. It's done with basic drawing pencils from walmart, on a thicker paper (I did it in a journal, hence the writing on the page to the left of it.)

Critique welcomed!! 

Also, how would you recommend sketching out basic outlines?


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Here is an example of how I outline a face. There are no lines unless it's hair, shadowing or background. Note the lack of a line on her left side.


----------

